# talking parakeet?



## lawgal (Feb 1, 2008)

I work with Bess daily, saying "Hello" zillions of times all day long since adopted 3 weeks ago. What is a normal wait time until the bird starts to repeat a word?


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

I dont think anyone can tell you a definate answer. ive had one bird that spoke early(1week of owning him) on and learnt lots and never shut up and one ive had over 6 years and still wont say a thing! just keep trying and fingers crossed he will pick it up


----------



## sazzalou (Feb 14, 2008)

what species of parakeet is he?she?


----------

